
Docker 19.03.0-Beta1 supports running docker daemon without root - etaioinshrdlu
https://github.com/docker/docker-ce/releases/tag/v19.03.0-beta1
======
etaioinshrdlu
More info on roorless feature:
[https://github.com/moby/moby/pull/38050](https://github.com/moby/moby/pull/38050)

"Running rootless dockerd in rootless/rootful dockerd is also possible, but
not fully tested."

Docker-in-docker sounds closer than ever to working well... Exciting.

